# Jun 22, 2 > 13# ARS Yakin... - wow - some good waves out there today



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jun 22, 2 > 13# (Video Added) ARS Yakin... - wow - some good waves out there today*

Launched this morning into a good 3' breaking swell got out with no permanent damage and made bait at our spot. Another push further South and I was on the spot all the while taking waves over the bow and broadside. Two good hits trolling into the spot no hookup and then I put a live cig on.... Bam - 'sporty' with the waves and good fish - got #1 on ice and put 2nd live cig on drop it down - BAM - total time with bait in the water < 45 secs. 










All the while I'm thinking and pondering how the heck I'm going to get back in with those rollers... sat and counted timing on the sets and waves for 10mins and when it was "right" went as clo9se as I dared, jumped off (water was 8-10' deep) grabbed the bow handle and swam- backed her into the beach. dicey but got two nice snaps and had a GREAT time on the water. Trying to get teh GoPro into a decent format and will post on here. NEVER stop or hesitate in rough conditions on the launch or recovery.

















Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

You must be insane! but obviously a great fisherman. Glad you made it back to dry land.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

You are crazy but nice fish.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice work. Sporty is the new '1 to 2' if you've got the experience and the cajones.

Wish we'd get a break but this forecast doesn't let up.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Bob - I like the backing it in.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

You da man. Nice report.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Video doesn't work. You probably have to change your songs.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

You be crazy !!! But nice fish !!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

delete this post


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

delete this post


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

delete this post


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Cool video and nice fish, but I hope for calmer waters while I'm there.


----------



## TronGod (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice fish and great looking rocket launchers. I do like the minimal gear surf launches and recoveries to get the heart racing.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice indeed Bob! It appears you are really motoring in the kayak while not really peddling that fast. What kind of speed can you generate with it?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a Hobie Revo - I usually make 4.5-5mph on that and push it to 6 mph but only for short periods of exertion. I also have an outback and with the same amount of energy I get about 4-4.25 mph out of it. I took the Revo that day specifically because of it's low drag profile and sharp bow to cut through those waves.

Tron - Ya I wonder where I got the inspiration for it... :whistling: Looking forward to seeing you out there.

Stressless


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn! Nice job Stress, i felt that gut feeling, waiting, timing the breakers on that second bar, good job though, thanks for the video, nice fish!


----------

